# How does an autonomous car work? Not so great.



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2019/business/how-does-an-autonomous-car-work/?noredirect=on


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

I chickened out at the bus.?

I’ll walk from here it’s only 20 blocks . ?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lol that is the best illustration of why SDC's will never ever work

and it's only a fraction of the things SDC's will have to contend with


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

I imagined all these things at the get-go and I knew I was right, if The Optimists are rather the delusional kept marching on saying these things are going to take us to the promised land oh, excuse me if I doubt it. See, I was thinking of a digital device operating an analog world with unlimited variables and couple that with unpredictable humans in the mix and we have a recipe for disaster. Autonomous vehicles might work like a small bus on an established route as a bus would and i believe that's already been accomplished and that's where those things will work.


----------

